# Random Sig Work



## chA1nBull3t (Jun 18, 2009)

These are just a compilation of sig art I've made over time for myself and for others. I'm trying to move onto another style though as most of my sig's look too similar xD. Any critique or constructive criticism? A lot of these I still use for my main signature though. (They just get randomly selected from a sig rotator).



























One problem with these is that most of them don't have a distinct focal point cause I have hundreds of light sources.. but meh. I kinda like things shiny but I guess that's a problem with me then lol.



...and so what if a lot of it is based on SSBB >>'


----------



## Goli (Jun 18, 2009)

Oooo
They look really good, my fav. is the one with Fox and Falco it looks so... cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
Though I've never understood why people love putting photoshopped flashy pics with their respective nickname or some other line as a "signature".


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Jun 25, 2009)

These are cool!

lol, the Game and Watch one is a bit random.

The last one is the coolest though!


----------



## Splych (Jun 26, 2009)

Who's that Energy Bullet person?

I like the last one... Gunman. Power of Two. 

And Game&Watch looks like it ate one of those mushrooms and is growing xDD


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jun 27, 2009)

xD Glad you guys appreciate it. And yeah, GnW does look like he's tripping on Mario's mushies lol.

As for the "Energy Bullet" thingy, I kinda messed up with the text but the name is just mine "chA1nBull3t" but being separated by a Keyword in the middle.


----------

